# دروس تعليم ريفت 2013 Learn Revit



## حسام الزهري (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بإذن الله وتوفيقة بدأت في عمل دروس لتعليم برنامج ريفت 2013

https://chronicle.autodesk.com/?auf=elzohry2007


وشكراً


----------



## genius2020 (2 مارس 2013)

*جزاك الله خير *​


----------



## goldbeeerg (2 مارس 2013)

شكرأ ومتابعين معاك إن شاء الله


----------



## حسام الزهري (2 مارس 2013)

من يحتاج شرح معين أو حتى أشرح له من خلال برنامج Skype
أنا مستعد لله وفي الله ولا أريد غير الدعاء .
elzohry2007 skype
بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (2 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بإذن الله وتوفيقة بدأت في عمل دروس لتعليم برنامج ريفت 2013
> 
> https://chronicle.autodesk.com/?auf=elzohry2007
> ...


----------



## حسام الزهري (2 مارس 2013)

أخي المهندس طلعلت
بالفعل أنا سجلت درس مبسط عن البرنامج وجار رفعه بإذن الله .

وياريت نرتب لقاء لأريد الفوائد العظيمة لأستعمال البرنامج


----------



## حسام الزهري (2 مارس 2013)

ما هو برنامج الريفت Revit
برنامج الريفت هو أحد برامج شركة أتودسك العملاقة منتجة برنامج أتوكاد .

حتى نعرف ما هو الريفت لنعرف كيف يعمل أتوكاد
أتوكاد ما هو إلا قلم رصاص يرسم خطوط لا يفهمها إلا المتخصصين .

بينما برنامج الريفت يقوم برسم عناصر مثل عمود ، حائط سلالم ، شباك ، باب ، كمرة ، كل ما يخطر على بالك من العناصر التي تستعمل في الواقع .
لذلك فهو ثلاثي الأبعاد .

ليس هذا فقط 
بل يقوم بحصر الكميات والأحجام والأسعار .
كما أن يقوم بإخراج اللوحات الفنية
كما يقوم بعمل القطاعت مباشرة مجرد أن تقول له أعمل قطاع في المكان الفلاني .
كما أنه يقوم بوضع الأحمال على المنشئ سواء حية أو ميته أو أحمال زلازل .

ما رأيكم في ترتيب جلسه عمليه على برنامج سكاي بي في وقت مناسب لكل من يحب ذلك .

elzohry2007 skype


----------



## حسام الزهري (3 مارس 2013)

أوتوديسك ريفيت هو برنامج لنمذجة معلومات المبانيبُني خصيصاً للمهندسين والمعماريين. يسمح البرنامج لمستخدميه تصميم المبانى ومكوناتها في نموذج ثلاثي الأبعاد، مع إمكانية تحويله لنموذج ثنائي الأبعاد. والحصول على معلومات المبنى بناءاً على قاعدة البيانات للنماذج. الريفيت هو نمذجة المباني ومعلوماتها ذات أبعاد أربعة، ولها أدوات قادرة على التخطيط، وتتبع مختلف مراحل دورة حياة المشروع أو المبنى، بدءاً من المفهوم الأولي للبناء إلى الهدم في وقت متأخر.


----------



## حسام الزهري (3 مارس 2013)

[h=2]ما يمكن أن يفعله الريفيت[/h] يمكن لبرنامج الريفيت أن يقوم بالتالي وهو ليس على سبيل الحصر:


إضافةُ المحاور Grids، وإضافة المناسيب Levels، وتحديد عدد الأدوار.
إضافةُ كل العناصر المعمارية والإنشائية التي يحتاجها المبنى مثل: الأبواب والنَّوافذ والجسور والأعمدة والقواعد، بالإضافةِ إلى كلِّ عناصر التَّصميم الدَّاخلي من فرشٍ وإضاءاتٍ وتشطيبات. وأيضًا إضافة ما يتعلَّق بالأنظمة الميكانيكية والكهربائية والصِّحية.
مساعدتك في عمل خطوط الكنتور، وتصميم البيئة المُحيطة بالموقعِ العام من شوارع ومسطحات خضراء، وغيرها. بالإضافةِ إلى عناصر تنسيق الموقع من أشجار وتبليطات.
يُعالج طريقة ارتباط الحوائط وعلاقتها بالأسقف والأرضيات وبقيَّة عناصر المبنى.
يُقدِّم حلولًا للسَّلالم والرَّامبات Ramps والمصاعد.
إضافة البيانات على جميع الرُّسومات، كالكتاباتِ والرُّموز.
جدولة عناصر المشروع، وحساب كميَّاته.
إنشاء كتلة المبنى بكلِّ تفاصيله.
إخراج المشروع بمساقطه الأفقية والمُعلَّقة، وواجهاته، وقطاعاته، وتفاصيله، وجداوله، والحصر والكميَّات، على لوحات جاهزة للطِّباعةِ أو لتصديرها.
عمل ريندر عالي الجودة للمشاهد الخارجية والدَّاخلية واللقطات الليلية.
عمل Animation تحريك للكاميرا على مسار مُحدَّد، ومن ثُمَّ إخراجه على فيلم.


----------



## حسام الزهري (3 مارس 2013)

[h=2]مميزات برنامج الريفيت[/h] 

الرِّيفيت ينبع من الهندسة، لذا؛ هو أكثر مرونة وسهولة وأكثر توافقًا مع المباني. حيثُ أنَّهُ يتعامل بذكاء مع البيانات المُدخلة ليُساعدك في تقليل إعادةِ صياغة وتعديل التَّصاميم الأصلية. ويُمكِّنك من مُراقبة سير العمل خطوة بخطوة أثناء الرَّسم. وهذا ما يجعل برنامج الرِّيفيت أفضل خياراتك، إن كان كل عملك مع المباني.
الرِّيفيت لا يعتمد على طريقة الإسقاط، فأنت ترسم المساقط مرَّةً واحدة فقط، وبعد ذلك يُمكنك الحصول على أيِّ عدد من الواجهات والقطاعات والتَّفاصيل بكبسة زر.
السَّرعة الفائقة في عملِ التَّعديلات. فعند تعديل جزء أو عنصر من التَّصميم، كتحريكِ باب أو حذف نافذة، يتم عكس التَّعديلات أتوماتيكيًا على كلِّ كتلة المبنى وما تحويه من مساقط وواجهات وقطاعات، …إلخ، دون الحاجة للمرورِ على كامل المشروع وأجزائه وتعديل كلّ عنصر بشكلٍ مُستقل.
يحوي أدوات مُتخصِّصة لأعمال البناء لكلِّ صنف من أصناف الهندسة. فللعماري مثلًا، نجد الجدران والأبواب والنَّوافذ والأرضيات والأسقف والسلالم… إلخ. وفي الإنشائي نجد الأعمدة والجسور… إلخ. وهكذا. لذا هو أفضل خيار للمهندسين بصفةٍ عامة، ولكلِّ تخصُّص ما بصفةٍ خاصَّة. كما أنه متوافق بشكلٍ تام مع التَّخصّصات المُختلفة (معماري- إنشائي- كهربائي- صحِّي- ميكانيكي).
له قدرة عالية جدًّا على عمل التَّصميمات المعمارية والإنشائية لأي كتلة مهما بلغت درجة تعقيدها ومهما كان شكلها غريبًا، عن طريق ما يُسمَّى في الرِّيفيت بالماسينج Massing.
قدرته على تحليل الطَّاقة وترشيدها بتحليل المناطق الحرارية استنادًا إلى معاييرٍ مُختلفة مثل الموقع، ونوع البناء، والنِّسبة المؤية للزُّجاج. بالإضافةِ إلى تقدير استهلاك الطَّاقة وتكاليف دورة حياة التَّصميم المقترح. أي اتخاذ الاستدامة في الإعتبار أثناء عملية التَّصميم.
إمكانية تصدير المُخرج النِّهائي إلى برامج أخرى كالماكس والأتوكاد والإيكوتكت.
سهولة استخدامه، والسَّرعة العالية في تعلُّمه. حيثُ يُمكن للمستخدم الجديد إتقان الكثير من أدواته، ومن ثُمَّ إخراج مشاريع مُميَّزة جدًّا في فترةٍ زمنيةٍ بسيطة.


----------



## حسام الزهري (3 مارس 2013)

[h=2]اختلافه عن الأوتوكاد[/h] 

يختلف أسلوب برنامج الرِّيفيت المعماري عن أسلوب الأتوكاد المعروف اختصارًا بإسم (CAD) أو التَّصميم باستخدام الكمبيوتر Computer Aided Design . أي أنت من يقوم بالرَّسم والتَّصميم، والكمبيوتر هو الأداة المُساعدة في الرَّسم. تعتمد فكرة الأوتوكاد(CAD) على تصميم المساقط الأفقية أوَّلًا، ثُمَّ عمل إسقاط لإنشاء عناصر المشروع الأخرى، كالواجهات والقطاعات. وعندما تحتاج إلى تعديل عنصر ما، أو جزء من المشروع، تحتاج إلى تعديلها في كامل المساقط والواجهات والقطاعات والتَّفاصيل، أيِّ بكلِّ المشروع، وبالطَّبع هذا يتطلب وقتًا طويل.
 

كذلك الأتوكاد يصعب توافقه مع التَّخصَّصات المُختلفة، فلن تجد توافقًا بين (المعماري، الإنشائي، الكهربائي، الصِّحي، الميكانيكي)، وهذا بسبب انَّهُ برنامج عام، فالأتوكاد يصلح لجميع التَّخصَّصات كونه وسيلة رسم لا أكثر، ولهذا لا تجد فيه أدوات مُتخصِّصة كالجدران والأعمدة مثلًا. وأخيرًا؛ الأتوكاد يصعب فيه تنفيذ المباني العضوية وذات الأشكال المُعقَّدة. ومع كلِّ ذلك؛ لا يُمكننا الاستغناء عن الأتوكاد لأَّنًّهُ يُساعدنا في إنشاء التَّفاصيل ولأنَّهُ من أفضل برامج الرسم الثُنائي الأبعاد على مستوى العالم.
 

أمَّا برنامج الرِّيفيت المعماري، فهو أيضًا أحد برامج شركة أتوديسك Autodesk. يستخدم تكنولوجيا مُختلفة عن برامج الرَّسم والتَّصميم المُختلفة مثل الأتوكاد. فهو يعمل بتكنولوجيا تُعرف اختصارًا (BIM) أي نمذجة معلومات البناء Building Information Modeling. وتعني أن تقوم بإنشاء عناصر المشروع عن طريق مجموعة من المعلومات تُعطيها للبرنامج ليقوم مباشرةً بتنفيذ ما أمرتهُ به. أي أنَّهُ يُمكنك مثلًا بسهولة إنشاء جدران أو بلاطات بمواصفاتٍ وسماكاتٍ وطبقاتٍ مُعيَّنة.
 [h=2]اختلافه عن الماكس[/h] 

كذلك؛ يعمل الرِّيفيت بطريقة أُخرى تُسمَّى البناء الافتراضي Virtual Building، أي إنشاء مبنى تخيُّلي/ افتراضي على الكمبيوتر يُشبه المبنى الحقيقي في الموقع. وهذا تمامًا ما نقوم به مع برنامج الماكس، مع الفارق أنَّ برنامج الماكس هو برنامج إظهار لا أكثر. أمَّا الرِّيفيت فهو برنامج رسم وتصميم وإظهار. لذا يُمكننا الاستغناءُ بهِ عن الماكس. فلا معنى إطلاقًا، لاستهلاك وقت طويل في تعلُّمِ برنامجٍ كبير كالماكس، ثُمَّ تضييع وقت طويل آخر لتعلُّمِ أحد مقابسه المُهمَّة كالفيراي، من أجلِ أن أستخدمه للإظهار المعماري فقط.


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (3 مارس 2013)

[اولا شكرا جزيلا على الدورة الرائعة 
ثانيا هل بالأمكان تنزيل برنامج الرفت التي تعمل عليه فانا لدي البرنامجين المعماري والإنشائي منفصلين وارغب بالبرنامج العام أي المعماري والإنشائي معا. وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> ما هو برنامج الريفت Revit
> برنامج الريفت هو أحد برامج شركة أتودسك العملاقة منتجة برنامج أتوكاد .
> 
> حتى نعرف ما هو الريفت لنعرف كيف يعمل أتوكاد
> ...



السلام عليكم
اتشرف بالمشاركة معكم ...واتمنى ان اجد من يقنعني بالدخول في هذا العالم الجميل اعني عالم الbim 
للاسف الشديد حتى الان لم اجد جديدا في ما يعرف بالbim غير انه وسيلة لاظهار عمل المهندس بطريقة جميلة لكن غير مفيدة ...اسف لقول ذلك لكن احببت ان اوضح خلفيتي في الموضوع والتي اتمنى فعلا تغيرها


----------



## حسام الزهري (3 مارس 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتشرف بالمشاركة معكم ...واتمنى ان اجد من يقنعني بالدخول في هذا العالم الجميل اعني عالم الbim
> للاسف الشديد حتى الان لم اجد جديدا في ما يعرف بالbim غير انه وسيلة لاظهار عمل المهندس بطريقة جميلة لكن غير مفيدة ...اسف لقول ذلك لكن احببت ان اوضح خلفيتي في الموضوع والتي اتمنى فعلا تغيرها



أخي الكريم خالد الأزهري

سأسألك سؤال يتبعه حوار .

هل مقتنع ببنرامج الأتوكاد ؟
إذا كنت مقتنعاً به فيجب التحول إلى عالم ال Bim
إذا لم تكن مقتنعاً به فأيضاً يجب التحوال إلى عالم ال BIM


عالم البيم لا يعني الإظهار فقط 
جداول الحصر والكميات أيضاً
مشاكل التفيذ قبل التفيذ أيضاً 
التداخل والتعارض بين العناصر خصوصاً عندما تبني كل المنشئ من مدني ومعماري وخلافه .


وشكراً


----------



## اب العالم (3 مارس 2013)

مشكور يا اخ حسام
وجعله الله في حسناتك 
وانشاءالله نتواصل على السكايب
اخوك أحمد


----------



## حسام الزهري (4 مارس 2013)

بخصوص برنامج ريفت 2013

سجل هنا وحمل البرنامج
Autodesk Revit 2013 - Download Free Trial - Autodesk

وبعدها الكراك أمرك بسيط


----------



## المـــرداوي (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرًا ياباشمهندسبس ياريت ياباشمهندس حضرتك ترفعهم على موقع تاني لأنه لا يمكننا التحميل منه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (4 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> أخي الكريم خالد الأزهري
> 
> سأسألك سؤال يتبعه حوار .
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على الرد واشكرك على سعة صدرك...


بالنسبة لبرنامج الاوتوكاد فانا مقتنع بانة الاداة الافضل للرسم الهندسي كما اني مقتنع بان برامج التحليل ساب2000 ايتابس ستاد برو الخ الخ هي للنمذجة وبرنامج برايمافيرا للادارة ..ولا اقول سوى انها ادوات في يد المهندس المستخدم لها...

بدات في كتابة رد لكن شعرت وكاني احاول ان اقنع نفسي بالا جدوى من الbim...ثم وجدت ان هذا الراي قد يقال حتى عن التصميم الانشائي وبرامجه والادارة وغير ذلك ...

على كل حال معياري في الحكم على الbim او اي شيء اخر والمقارنة بينه وبين غيره انه
1- اما انه يوفر وقت وجهد 
كمثال وجدنا ان النمذجة عن طريق الحاسوب افضل من الحسابات اليدوية حيث كان تحليل فريم صغير ياحذ وقت مقدر بظهور برامج الفايانايت المنت اصبح بامكاني تحليل فريم كبير في وقت وجيز(وهذا النوع من الفريمات يقابل الانشائي كثيرا) ...وجدنا ان الرسم بالاوتوكاد يوفر وقت كبير جدا مقارنة بالرسم اليدوي
2- او انه يظهر تفاصيل ومعلومات يصعب اظهارها بالطريقة التقليدية ومن المهم اضافة (ان اكون بحاجة اليها ...)
بنفس الفهم ...الفرضيات المستخدمة في التحليل اليدوي مبسطة لبساطة الحسابات التي يستطيع المهندس اجراءها يدويا لهذا كان من المنطقي ان يتجه المهندس الانشائي الى النمذجة بالبرامج ودراسة المنشئات عليها ..من الصعب جدا ان اقوم بدراسمة سقف غير منتظم مثلا او اقووم بتحليل ديناميكي لمبنى معقد او نحو ذلك ...عندها من المنطقي ان انتقل الى النمذجة بالبرامج
=====
وهنا لا بد من الاشارة الى ان القاعدة ليست مضطردة بمعنى انه قد يكون الbim هو الاجدى في المشاريع الضحمة جدا جدا لكن لا يعني هذا انه افضل في المشاريع العادية ...لا يمكن لاجل مشروع واحد كبير اقول ان الbim افضل من الطريقة العادية لاننا لو فرضا كان لدينا مشروع محطة نووية وفيها كذا وفيها وفيها ...وهنا لابد من الbim اذا الbim افضل ...التعميم بناء على الجملة السابقة غير صحيح
لا اختلف مع احد في ان الbim علم ومفيد لكن ما اريد ان اعرفه المكان الصحيح للبيم ...هل هو افضل مطلقا يعني لكل المشاريع ام افضل في المشاريع الضحمة جدا جدا فقط ولا ينقص هذا من قدره اطلاقا...هناك الكثير من العلوم تطبق في حالات خاصة جدا ومع ذلك تلقى اهتمام كبير من الكثيرين
====
للحديث بقية لكن لا احب ان تكون في موقف المدافع لهذا اكتفي بهذا الجزء


----------



## حسام الزهري (4 مارس 2013)

المـــرداوي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرًا ياباشمهندسبس ياريت ياباشمهندس حضرتك ترفعهم على موقع تاني لأنه لا يمكننا التحميل منه



سجل Register
ثم يمكن التحميل بعد ذلك
وأنا اسجل الدروس بواسطة برنامج هو من يقوم بصفة تلقائية بالرفع في هذا الموقع وله مميزات عديدة سأذكرها فيما بعد .


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (4 مارس 2013)

منور


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (5 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى المهندس المتميز حسام الزهرى 

دعوة من اكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد 
لتدريس كورس الريفت المعمارى على الاكاديمية 
وعلى فكرة احنا عندنا الان كورس ريفت انشائى على الاكاديمية 
ومحتاجين حضرتك تعمل كورس الريفت المعمارى 
وده رابط محاضرة اليوم للريفت الانشائى الساعة 8.30 مساء بتوقيت القاهرة 
BIM_Revit Structure II Lec 06 Aldarayn Academy -

لو مافى مانع من التدريس بالاكاديمة وهى مجانية لكل المهندسين ممكن تتواصل معى على الخاص 
او على الفيس وده حسابى 
https://www.facebook.com/EngHythamElmansy

او حضرتك ممكن تملا الاستمارة دى وسنتواصل معك مباشرة 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1v_0aaoii5nr0K6ekKn1-5gFK0wfSXmD4EAM8VRfOrVI/viewform

وشكرا جزيلا على موضوعك الرائع واسلوبك الجذاب 

فى انتظار التواصل


----------



## loving_you (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز. بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجيار 2020 (5 مارس 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس حسام على الموضع المتميز جدا و جزاك الله عليه كل خير *​


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 مارس 2013)

تم حتى اليوم تسجيل 16 درس
أرجوا أن تفيدكم

لو تكرم أحد الإخوة بتحميلها ورفعها على يوتيوب أكون شاكر له


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (6 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
كيف التحميل ببرامج التحميل؟


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (6 مارس 2013)

اين روابط التحميل اخي الحبيب


----------



## المـــرداوي (6 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> سجل Registerثم يمكن التحميل بعد ذلكوأنا اسجل الدروس بواسطة برنامج هو من يقوم بصفة تلقائية بالرفع في هذا الموقع وله مميزات عديدة سأذكرها فيما بعد .


أنا مسجل بالفعل ياباشمهندس ولكن لا أدري أين التحميل لو ممكن حضرتك تقولي أحمل ازاي


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (6 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح هل يمكن ترقيم المحاضرات بالتسلسل والموضوع حيث قمت بتنزيل بعض المحاضرات مرتين بسبب تشابك المحاضرات وعلى كل حال انت راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع :28:


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 مارس 2013)

التحميل يتم من خلال برنامج internet download manager
لكن بعد إضافته للمستعرض الذي يتم استعماله .

مثله مثله التحميل من يوتيوب
عموماً سأحوال أن أرفع الفديوهات على يوتيوب

حتى الآن لم أرقم الدروس لسبب بسيط هي أنني كنت أشرح أمور على حسب الطلب 

لكن بدأت بالفعل في عمل دروس منتظمة وبإذن الله نتعاون مع الدارين لبثها من خلالهم .

وشكراً


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 مارس 2013)

المـــرداوي قال:


> أنا مسجل بالفعل ياباشمهندس ولكن لا أدري أين التحميل لو ممكن حضرتك تقولي أحمل ازاي



التحميل يتم من خلال برنامج internet download manager
لكن بعد إضافته للمستعرض الذي يتم استعماله .

مثله مثله التحميل من يوتيوب
عموماً سأحوال أن أرفع الفديوهات على يوتيوب

حتى الآن لم أرقم الدروس لسبب بسيط هي أنني كنت أشرح أمور على حسب الطلب 

لكن بدأت بالفعل في عمل دروس منتظمة وبإذن الله نتعاون مع الدارين لبثها من خلالهم .

وشكراً


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 مارس 2013)

م هيثم المنسى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الى المهندس المتميز حسام الزهرى
> 
> دعوة من اكاديمية الدارين للتعليم المجانى عن بعد
> ...



يشرفني ذلك بل يسعدني

وسبق أن ملائت إستمارة منذ أكثر من 4 شهور
وسبق أن اتصلت بالأستاذ محمد مجدي للتعاون

لكني بحثت عن أي تسجيل لي محاضرة عن ريفت مدني فلم أجد والمحاضرات ال 5 الموجودة على الموقع معماري ؟

وشكراً

عموماً اقبلني على الفيس بوك لنتحاور ورشكراً


----------



## khaled aladwar (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ...
ياريت حضرتك توضح اكتر طريقة التحميل لان شريط الداونلود مانجر لا يظهر على الرغم من وجوده فى فيديوهات اليوتيوب


----------



## khaled aladwar (6 مارس 2013)

khaled aladwar قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ...
> ياريت حضرتك توضح اكتر طريقة التحميل لان شريط الداونلود مانجر لا يظهر على الرغم من وجوده فى فيديوهات اليوتيوب



*بالنسبة للى عنده مشكلة فى التحميل نزل اخر تحديث للداونلود مانجر و هتحمل عادى زى اليوتيوب ان شاء الله *


----------



## aelmostafa (7 مارس 2013)

عندى سؤال هل الشرح الموجود للريفيت الانشائى ام المعمارى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام الزهري (7 مارس 2013)

aelmostafa قال:


> عندى سؤال هل الشرح الموجود للريفيت الانشائى ام المعمارى وجزاك الله خيرا



أخي الكريم
برنامج ريفت يوجد منه 3 إصدارات هي 
Revit Structure
Revit Architecture
Revit Mep

هذا حتى الإصدار 2013

ولكن أتودسك في الإصدار 2013 صنعت نسخة تجمع الثلاث نسخ وهي التي أشرح عليها الآن
Revit 2013

70% من العناصر متفق عليه بين كل النسخ .

عموماً أنا أشرح شرع عام وغير مخصص لقسم معين حالياً .
فمثلاً شرح كيفية وضع المحاور يصلح للثلاثة تخصصات 
شرح عمل المستويات يصلح للثلاثة تخصصات .
شرح السلالم فهو تخصص معماري بالدرجة الأولي 
شرح التسليح فهو تخصص مدني بالدرجة الأولي
شرح وضع أجهزة التكيف فهو تجصصة ميكانيكا بالدرجة الأولي .
شرح واجهة المستخدم للكل .

وهكذا .

وشكراً جزيلاً على المرور الكريم


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (10 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم انا حصلت على البرنامج revit 2013 والكراك عند التفعيل الباج ***** يعطي رسالة you need to apply ***** when license screen)( appears


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (10 مارس 2013)

محمود يونس محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم انا حصلت على البرنامج revit 2013 والكراك عند التفعيل الباج ***** يعطي رسالة you need to apply ***** when license screen)( appears


لقد تم حل المشكلة والبرنامج شغال 100 % وشكرا


----------



## حسام الزهري (11 مارس 2013)

محمود يونس محمد قال:


> لقد تم حل المشكلة والبرنامج شغال 100 % وشكرا



الحمد لله أن حلت المشكلة


----------



## حسام الزهري (11 مارس 2013)

Revit 2013 02-14 Add Steel Column and Beams - YouTube


----------



## حسام الزهري (13 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> Revit 2013 02-14 Add Steel Column and Beams - YouTube



تم إعادة ترقيم المحاضرات ورفع محاضرات جديدة


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (13 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمنى منكم المزيد وشكرا جزيلا والله الموفق


----------



## aelmostafa (13 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> أخي الكريم
> برنامج ريفت يوجد منه 3 إصدارات هي
> Revit Structure
> Revit Architecture
> ...



اعانك الله على تكميل ما بدأت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aelmostafa (13 مارس 2013)

نتمنى رفع جميع المحاضرات على اليوتيوب حتى يسهل تحميلها


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (13 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تغيير الوحدات في داخل خانة البلوكات


----------



## Eng. Firas (13 مارس 2013)

thanks for your initiative, looking forwards to participating in your course


----------



## حسام الزهري (14 مارس 2013)

محمود يونس محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف يمكن تغيير الوحدات في داخل خانة البلوكات مشاهدة المرفق 88660



أولاً الوحدات المعروضة في الشاشة تنقسم إلى قسمين 

وحدات خاصة بالعنصر من العائلة وهذه لا يمكن تغيرها (وإنما يمكن تحميل عائلة بوحدات من نوع أخر متري مثلاً )

وحدات العناصر المرسوة في البروجيكت وهي يمكن تغيرها في الشاشة من خلال الضغط على 
Un
ثم أختر الوحدات التي تريدها

سأقوم بتسجيل درس عن ذلك بإذن الله .


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (16 مارس 2013)

حسام الزهري قال:


> أولاً الوحدات المعروضة في الشاشة تنقسم إلى قسمين
> 
> وحدات خاصة بالعنصر من العائلة وهذه لا يمكن تغيرها (وإنما يمكن تحميل عائلة بوحدات من نوع أخر متري مثلاً )
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا سؤال اخر عند اختيار (load family ) للأعمدة لا يتم فتح نافذة تحميل العينة مع العلم يتم فتح النافذة عند اختيار باب او شباك


----------



## حسام الزهري (17 مارس 2013)

هذه يتوقف على العائلة ؟
هل العائلة تحتوي على نوع واحد ( نعتبره ابن واحد أم مجموعة أبناء ) 
الأبواب كل باب له نوع واحد (ابن واحد ) لذلك يعرض لك شكلة .
بينما الأعمدة كل عمود له أكثر من نوع (فمثلاً العمود الدائري تجد له 3 أنواع تختلف على حسب إختلاق القطر للعمود وإن كان يمكن تعديل كل ذلك ).


----------



## محمود يونس محمد (26 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لدي مشكلة كما بالصورة حيث تبقى الشاشة غير مفعلة


----------



## حسام الزهري (29 مارس 2013)

محمود يونس محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لدي مشكلة كما بالصورة حيث تبقى الشاشة غير مفعلة مشاهدة المرفق 89075



أضعط على تاب modify مرتين 

تحل المشكلة 
أنت في حالة رسم سلم ولم ترسم السلم ؟ هذه هو سبب المشكلة .


----------



## حسام الزهري (29 مارس 2013)

https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...w.webm&Signature=9iZTkRw9+677eGntDNg4MsWLl50=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...s.webm&Signature=11FFb9vLIGYFY/T+3ptr7b2WBvg=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...1.webm&Signature=UyFTi02gpHV/V0jnxxrXRC8l1eY=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...s.webm&Signature=OY7S57yeicy9Y+ng5iP9FJbDxag=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...r.webm&Signature=gYKu/HOpawMSXOdpcVs0hF+ZBeY=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...n.webm&Signature=JhhBs5+OfFoaQAyiNr84AbUHjLc=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...m.webm&Signature=U9H944v3IbcM7n7oTiEvu33/th0=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...m.webm&Signature=EoFwKkTIpgsgpIEFD+uVr/0n0UE=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...r.webm&Signature=HpkDpCI07EoTFn9BzzBSv/q/e4g=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...r.webm&Signature=jjxYZHNJavgKS3vbw/Ep23TFKAg=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...s.webm&Signature=F7oM+JeeFWEgNDm5qPH1gY3mkdM=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...n.webm&Signature=cm1TthvjmQS6BC3iu5zLgselWiM=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...m.webm&Signature=+d6BqNwA3CWm6P1s54lzg3x1wSs=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...e.webm&Signature=5xgw9OoYgkLzRTP3NktLeBWxOWM=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...l.webm&Signature=TGqzNh2TwLz3WWzvcrlJsO6tu8I=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...2.webm&Signature=vkPpNzV5nV0Wq2WTst2AGwUrsko=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...n.webm&Signature=mEr1pkcA3wHdN1eVqq2gKMvpZ3Q=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...s.webm&Signature=BBoQsqijBLRtocvPlLsebtWQHB4=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...s.webm&Signature=62gR6DDJHjvFpcOD5PZXwQNKJQY=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3..._.webm&Signature=JJf2MRwaxODLq0PeTSUVLGz5aJs=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...n.webm&Signature=368ww7X7+j8gA7sabk+v4o95crw=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...m.webm&Signature=lVuF5u465BRevRy9mL+IJtlV9po=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...r.webm&Signature=n8sIicoCAcIsDEMgM3UF1CfivAo=
https://chronicle-videos-staging.s3...2.webm&Signature=M9zJ0P6g435EN9cjvdN/k9yfvPA=


----------



## max moment (30 مارس 2013)

فعلا ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس 
الريفيت هو النقلة الكبرى فى عالم المهندسييييين ونصيحة للكل تعلم هذا البرنامج
الحياة بقى لونها ريفيت​


----------



## rasem1980 (3 أبريل 2013)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة 
بس نفسى تهتم بالmep أكتر شوية لو سمحت
وبارك الله لك وجزاك كل خير عن كل واحد يتعلم منك


----------



## محمود المقدم (3 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة للتصميم الانشائي هل يقبل الريفيت الهوردي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس الامين (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم:
هل من طريقة لتحميل الدروس على جهازي
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## berkawy (10 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وبارك الله فيكم وحفظكم وزادكم


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (12 يوليو 2013)

انت فعلا مهندس رائع 
ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه هذا الشرح الرائع الي انت عامله في الرفت 
انا هافضل ادعيلك للصبح 
يارب يوفقك دوما وتنفع الناس بعلمك دائما
ويرجى ان تفيدني لو حضرتك عندك فيديوهات اخرى بشرحك لبرامج اخرى
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد089 (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lobnani (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس الامين (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 
ارجو ممن استطاع تحميل هذه الدورة ان يعيد تحميلها في موقع يمكننا من تحميلها او يشرح لنا كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع .............
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedeshta89 (14 يوليو 2013)

هوا انا ازاااي اعرف اتواصل مع المهندس حسام الزهيري دا يا جدعان وبعدين ليه وقف الدروس 
شرحه جميل جزاه الله يا رب الف خير 
من اكثر الناس افاده لي في الرفت صراحه


----------



## ahmed7788 (14 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك واجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس زيد العبيدي (16 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zine eddine (16 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا..


----------



## حيدر ناصر (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور يااستاذ


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انا عايز لينكات تحميل البرنامج ضرورى يا بشمهندسين


----------



## hosshoss0020 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

civil.eng./eslam قال:


> انا عايز لينكات تحميل البرنامج ضرورى يا بشمهندسين



ادخل على موقع اودوديسك من الرابط التالى 
http://www.autodesk.com/education/student-software

سجل فى الموقع وهيخليك تنزل جميع برامج اودويسك بالتفعيل بتاعها لمدة 3 سنوات كامله


----------



## hesham behairy (24 فبراير 2014)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## mom77 (1 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (14 يونيو 2014)

مشكورين يا شباب


----------



## Eng:osama elbanna (14 يونيو 2014)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## liza yousif (15 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رابط لبرنامج ملحق بالرفت 2014 يختص بالحسابات التصميمية والنمذجة لمقاطع الربط لمقاطع المنشاءات الحديدية فبرنامج ستراكجرال ديتيلنك محدود وبرنامج graitec 2014 فيه مشاكل ولا يمكنني العودة الى الرفت 2013 كون الملفات التي اعمل بها على الرفت 2014 لايمكن العودة بها الى الرفت 2014 . ساحاول الاتصال بك فيما بعد بالسكايب( بسبب ظروف العراق ) لان لديّ كثير من التساؤلات بالرغم من الشوط الكبير الذي قطعته بالاحتراف بهذا البرنامج مع ملحقاته وبرامج اخرى لها ارتباط مباشر معه . 
مع الشكر الجزيل . 
​


----------



## liza yousif (15 يونيو 2014)

عفواً (العودة بها الى الرفت 2013)


----------



## hassan elkholy (12 سبتمبر 2014)

حسام الزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بإذن الله وتوفيقة بدأت في عمل دروس لتعليم برنامج ريفت 2013
> 
> https://chronicle.autodesk.com/?auf=elzohry2007
> ...


*الله ينور يا باشا على المجهود الجميل دا بس لو ممكن أطلب منك طلب بقالى فتره بحاول أحصل على أى مشروع إم بى إيه يفتح على الريفيت 2013 بس مش لاقى أى ملف يا ريت لو أقدر أحصل عليهدا لو فى إمكانك أو أى مهندس يبقى كتر ألف خيركو .*


----------



## max moment (12 سبتمبر 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> *الله ينور يا باشا على المجهود الجميل دا بس لو ممكن أطلب منك طلب بقالى فتره بحاول أحصل على أى مشروع إم بى إيه يفتح على الريفيت 2013 بس مش لاقى أى ملف يا ريت لو أقدر أحصل عليهدا لو فى إمكانك أو أى مهندس يبقى كتر ألف خيركو .*


اتفضل يا هندسة 
دى ملفات كثيرة جدا لل MEP تشتغل على نسخة 2013 ....حمل ما شئت 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQtr9...l?detailView=true&sortAsc=true&sortsMode=NAME
ودا رابط الموضوع الأصلى للمزيد 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=73014


----------



## hassan elkholy (21 سبتمبر 2014)

max moment قال:


> اتفضل يا هندسة
> دى ملفات كثيرة جدا لل MEP تشتغل على نسخة 2013 ....حمل ما شئت
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/gQtr9...l?detailView=true&sortAsc=true&sortsMode=NAME
> ودا رابط الموضوع الأصلى للمزيد
> http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=73014


*الله ينور عليك يا هندسه ألف ألف ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------

